# Tarpon around Tampa in April



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Is it any good? Who should I fish with? Will be there Easter weekend


----------



## BMowatt (Jun 3, 2014)

Capt. Cave Markett, fishes the Tampa area. He can put you on some fish.
813-455-3056


----------



## POCsaltdog (Nov 26, 2014)

Capt. Mike Manning 727-243-8918 would be my first choice. He's a blast to fish with and you will learn so much. You'll also have the opportunity that time of year to hit the back country for HUGE snook, reds, and smaller tarpon. He refers to target larger tarpon at the mouth of the bay.


----------



## therocket37 (Jun 12, 2013)

i'm actually going to be in tampa as well in april and I wanted to see if you guys thought it would be worth it to cruise a couple hours further south to fish around boca grande rather than staying in the tampa area and fishing?


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

Bennett will be on the tarpon. We went 5 fer 18 the last time I fished with him in April. Capt Mark Bennett tarponsnook.com


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Whoever you end up booking for a guide, definately ask about the Snook fishing. I lived in Tampa 30 years ago. Snook was at the top of my list.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll second Mike Manning. He'll be dialed in. No need to go South in April. Tampa is as good as it gets.

www.bluemuddcharters.com


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Thks for the replies. Seems there's some big charity event on the Friday that i am able to fish. Having a tough time booking a guide.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Capt. Jason Prieto is really good. I have fished with him several times for snook and tarpon.

http://www.steadyactionfishingcharters.com/

April is a prime month for snook but a little early for tarpon in the Tampa area.


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

FTAC03 said:


> I'll second Mike Manning. He'll be dialed in. No need to go South in April. Tampa is as good as it gets.
> 
> www.bluemuddcharters.com


He was booked but hooked me up with another guide down there, both seem like rpetty good guys


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

Brett?


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

well this guy didn't work out either. Too far south for my limited time there. any other suggestions around the actual tampa area? looking more and more like this isn't going to happen


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

You could try Brett Norris with rockbottomsportfishing.com I would reccomend him as well.

Captain Brett Norris
(727) 512-4415
[email protected]

You could try Jim Lemke as well but i don't have his number.


----------

